# Nintendo fanboy thread



## Engert (Jan 30, 2013)

This is the official nintendo fanboy thread. In here you can pray to the nintendo gods so they can release your favorite games.
This week i will sacrifice all my animals and my first newborn so i can get more Zelda, Metroid and Castlevania. My prayers have been answered partially when last month i sacrificed three goats and the Nintendo gods replied with Wind Waker HD.

There is no shame in being a fanboy as long as you choose the cult yourself and you are aware of it (this doesn't apply to Apple fanboys). 
So gather round brothers and sisters and let's pray to the Nintendo gods.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 30, 2013)

Come on, guys, don't disappoint.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

_Fanboys?_ Surely _you jest_.






It's not _their fault_ that Nintendo is _the best in everything ever_.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 30, 2013)

I love the Nintendo


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I love the Nintendo







It's so bad.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 30, 2013)

srsly guize ive played some of the best games on my nintendo emulator (which is piracy) on my psp is the best mother earthbound supersmashbrothers you name it


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 30, 2013)

Enter King of the Gbatemp Pokemon Fan Association. 
Hail me.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 30, 2013)

i have to say i am a Nintendo fan boy since iv owned (And loved) every single one of there console but the virtual boy


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> i have to say i am a Nintendo fan boy since iv owned (And loved) every single one of there console *but the virtual boy*


BLASPHEMY! _SELECTIVE_ LOVE! EMBRACE THE VIRTUAL BOY! _;O;_


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Engert (Jan 30, 2013)

let's hit him for deviating from the true path.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> BLASPHEMY! _SELECTIVE_ LOVE! EMBRACE THE VIRTUAL BOY! _;O;_


do you know how hard its been for me finding a virtual boy (with out ordering it from the web)
i do want one tho


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 30, 2013)

David Says: Nintendo make a new f-zero, starfox and finish up with the new mario and zelda games for wii u already!! Then i will be happy.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 30, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


>


 
You pic is broken *blah* *blah*

Fix it so I may be appeased.


EDIT: I fixed it myself. Expected better


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 30, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> You pic is broken *blah* *blah*
> 
> Fix it so I may be appeased.
> 
> ...


LOL 
and you should have known what to expect when I said: 


Black-Ice said:


> Enter King of the Gbatemp Pokemon Fan Association.
> Hail me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Enter King of the Gbatemp Pokemon Fan Association.
> Hail me.


Sorry bro, I found the _real_ King so...

*I beg to fucking differ, my friend!*​*



*​*(I disagree!)*​


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 30, 2013)

Forgive me Nintendo for I have sinned. I once owned a Game Gear and had 3 games for it that I shared with my brother.
But in my defence, all my other gaming hardware is Nintendo.


nukeboy95 said:


> i have to say i am a Nintendo fan boy since iv owned (And loved) every single one of there console but the virtual boy


I'm only missing the ones that have "DS" in the name multiple screens.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Sorry bro, I found the _real_ King so...
> 
> *I beg to fucking differ, my friend!*​*
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I Disagree back


Don't you _dare_ question the guy _with the crown_. Don't see no crown on yo' head.

*THIS many Gaems...*​*



*​*...and accessories.*​​ 


Spoiler









No resemblance _at all._


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Don't you _dare_ question the guy _with the crown_. Don't see no crown on yo' head.
> 
> *THIS many Gaems...*​*
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


>


I... _don't envy you?  _


----------



## Engert (Jan 30, 2013)

My ribs are hurting from laughing. You fucking assholes.
Forgive me Nintendo for i have sinned, is awesome.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 30, 2013)

This thread blows.

Needs more soul.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 30, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> This thread blows.
> 
> Needs more soul.


What about the gen 1 5th gym soul badge from pokemon?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> This thread blows.
> 
> Needs more soul.


Am I doing it right?


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>




What's up, _guys?_​


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 30, 2013)

Let's stay on topic here


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

_Eye of the Fanboy  _


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't get it, how is this thread different from any other thread on the Temp?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Am I doing it right?


 
So close. 

It will do for now.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Soul Food. Snatch it now.

*EDIT:* Now an eyeball thread.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Jan 30, 2013)

A'hem


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Am I doing it right?


 



Link for new soul calibur!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> ...eyeball


...I retract that, back to Nintendo Fanboys.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 30, 2013)

I shall now proceed to post blasphemy


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 30, 2013)

You got it, Foxi.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 31, 2013)

As soon as I saw Engert posted this, I knew this wasn't going to end well.


Oh and I totally predicted tons of butthurt posts from Foxi.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2013)

soulx said:


> Oh and I totally predicted tons of butthurt posts from Foxi.


Please don't tell me you're offended by the eyeballs.

Sense of humour - grow it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 31, 2013)

I think I found Valwin and Soulx


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I think I found Valwin and Soulx


If you dumped the ROM's from these cartridges...

...they wouldn't be Clean Dumps.

_YEAAAAAHH! *C.S.I Riff*_


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 31, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Please don't tell me you're offended by the eyeballs.
> 
> Sense of humour - grow it.


Bitch, do you see my avatar?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2013)

soulx said:


> Bitch, do you see my avatar?


I think it _sees me_, actually.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 31, 2013)

Anyone else notice the abundance of italicizing Foxi has been doing in _literally almost every post_?

EDIT: Let me rephrase that actually, it's like at least once in every thread he posts in.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Anyone else notice the abundance of italicizing Foxi has been doing in _literally almost every post_?
> 
> EDIT: Let me rephrase that actually, it's like at least once in every thread he posts in.


I use italics where I'd normally use my funny voice in real life or when I want to stress something, depending on context (Serious/Joke). It also denotes keynotes.

I'm not doing it since yesterday, I've _always_ been doing this. Lack of formating is _sooo boring._


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 31, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I use italics where I'd normally use my funny voice in real life or when I want to stress something, depending on context (Serious/Joke). It also denotes keynotes.
> 
> I'm not doing it since yesterday, I've _always_ been doing this. Lack of formating is _sooo boring._


I guess I just never noticed.

PROBABLY CUZ YOU POST NOTHING OF WORTH HARHARHAR
/soulx


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> PROBABLY CUZ YOU POST NOTHING OF WORTH HARHARHAR


_You_ can suck my bold massive *Cock* _(with a capital "C", also keynote) _if you don't like _my_ formating.  ()


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 31, 2013)

^ It's ON


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 31, 2013)

soulx said:


> Bitch, do you see my avatar?


 
Yes we see. Everyone sees. Well, except those that don't see, because they can't see.
You see what I mean?


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm honestly a Nintendo fanboy, but not in the common term. I don't shun other companies or products, but I do admit to thoroughly enjoying a majority of Nintendo products.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 31, 2013)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> I'm honestly a Nintendo fanboy, but not in the common term. I don't shun other companies or products, but I do admit to thoroughly enjoying a majority of Nintendo products.


 
Then you're not a *true* Nintendo fanboy.

What a disgrace.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jan 31, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Then you're not a *true* Nintendo fanboy.
> 
> What a disgrace.


I mean... F*ck playboxes!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 31, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I think I found Valwin and Soulx


 
They're not as fat, neckbeardy, and sad.

but this is the eof so not srs guiz


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 31, 2013)

needs moar pokeman


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 31, 2013)

He's Awesome.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> He's Awesome.


Caleb copycat. ("Blood", 3D Realms/Monolith Productions)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 31, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> needs moar pokeman


 
They're Nintendo fanboys, not twelve.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 31, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> They're Nintendo fanboys, not twelve.


Uh kay guildmcGrownup


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 31, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> needs moar pokeman


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 31, 2013)

See Hyro can do it right.
Why is it so hard for you GuildmcGrownup?


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


>


 



Damn i seen pics of that chick online before i think, isn't she supposed to be some kinda gamer girl and wasn't she at a comic con or video game con before too or am i mistaken?


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ah now i remember! her name was jessica nigri...god shes so hot..lol


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 31, 2013)

I think we're talking about one of these two now.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 31, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> They're Nintendo fanboys, not twelve.


I don't get it, what's the difference?


----------



## Flame (Feb 1, 2013)

let the group therapy begin...

- im an android fanboy
- im a nintendo fanboy
- im a sony fanboy
- im a pokemon fanboy
- im a linux fanboy
- im a windows fanboy(kind off)


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 1, 2013)

Let me fix that ...





Flame said:


> let the group therapy begin...
> My name's Flame.


Hi, Flame.





Flame said:


> - im an android fanboy
> - im a nintendo fanboy
> - im a sony fanboy
> - im a pokemon fanboy
> ...


*claps*


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 1, 2013)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> Ah now i remember! her name was jessica nigri...god shes so hot..lol


that's the lollipop chainsaw slut lady


----------



## Flame (Feb 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Let me fix that ...
> Hi, Flame.
> *claps*


 
Maxternal dont you want to talk this session?


come on people, we having a group therapy here.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 1, 2013)

Flame said:


> Maxternal dont you want to talk this session?
> come on people, we having a group therapy here.


Yes, I am a Nintendo fanboy

*dries eyes*
This is gonna be hard but I really have to get this off of my chest ...
I STILL have both _my_ Game Gear AND my brother's in my possession.

The worst part is that since I've exposed them to so many videos of Game Boys and the Wii U Gamepad through YouTube and the Nintendo Channel that they're constantly asking me to play with my old Game Boys and not wanting them to damage my old handhelds I have often let them play with the old Game Gear consoles, EXPOSING them to the dead competition. One of them is a particularly dangerous influence because it still functions.

I'm such a bad parent.
*sobs uncontrollably*


----------



## Gahars (Feb 1, 2013)

So, guys, seems like Sony's going to announce a new console. You know who also announced a new console? Nintendo - 2 years ago!

Damn, Sony, you're the slowest copycats ever.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 1, 2013)

Gahars said:


> So, guys, seems like Sony's going to announce a new console. You know who also announced a new console? Nintendo - 2 years ago!
> 
> Damn, Sony, you're the slowest copycats ever.


_"You know what Nintendo should copy from Sony? They should copy how to get good games." ~Chad Warden_


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah, they even decided to have an N and an O in their company name. It's OBVIOUS where they got that idea.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm a fanboy fanboy.


----------



## Engert (Feb 9, 2013)

You know what would be awesome? A remake of Resident Evil 4 on HD. Everything would be so crisp and clear. You can see Ashley's nipples through her shirt and when she climbs ladders and Leon peeks from underneath you can see her cameltoe.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 9, 2013)

Engert said:


> You know what would be awesome? A remake of Resident Evil 4 on HD. Everything would be so crisp and clear. You can see Ashley's nipples through her shirt and when she climbs ladders and Leon peeks from underneath you can see her cameltoe.


Needs moar pokemon


----------



## Flame (Feb 9, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Needs moar pokemon


 
with time bro, with time.


----------

